# What do you think of the Oscars?



## janwa09 (Jan 25, 2008)

They just announced the nominees for the Academy Awards and I'm pretty sick of it really.  To be honest, I'm not at all that impressed with the winners these last few years.  It seems like the Oscars is more of a popularity contest than anything else.  And once again, we'll be watching celebrities walk down the red carpet flaunting their jewelry and telling us WHO they wore, etc.  Enough already.  UGH.


----------



## athena123 (Jan 25, 2008)

I like watching the Oscars, especially now that the uber yummy Jon Stewart will be hosting it again. Much better choice than the vanilla humor of Ellen Degeneres.  I hope Viggo wins best actor, even though I haven't seen any of the movies


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 26, 2008)

^ I saw him on Eastern Promises and he's very good.


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 26, 2008)

The oscars have never really appealed to me... I've tuned in a few times, but I can't really bring myself to care. By the way janwa, I love your avatar.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 26, 2008)

The only thing I know is that NORBIT got a nomination. haha


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_The oscars have never really appealed to me... I've tuned in a few times, but I can't really bring myself to care. By the way janwa, I love your avatar._

 
Thanks Nutmeg!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 28, 2008)

I used to really love watching the Oscars when I was a kid. I was in awe of all of the dresses, big dance numbers and celebrities. As I got older I stopped enjoying it all together and now find it banal and rediculous


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 28, 2008)

I think the Oscars are entertaining and I enjoy watching them every year.  I must be in the minority though!


----------



## user79 (Jan 28, 2008)

I find them dull and too long...and I don't usually like the movies that win anyway. Although I'm glad that No Country for Old Men got nominated for a bunch of categories, I thought it was a great movie, very different than the standard Hollywood fare.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 28, 2008)

I enjoy seeing actors I'm rooting for get nominations/wins. The Red Carpet is always appealing, too. Sadly, I don't see enough Oscar-nominated movies. I really enjoyed the Oscars when Jennifer Hudson/Beyoncé performed the Dreamgirls medley. But, overall, the show is drawn out and boring.


----------



## chocodcocoa (Jan 28, 2008)

I've stopped caring about (or watching) the Oscars a loooooong long time ago.


----------



## codename_psilla (Jan 29, 2008)

To be honese I enjoyed watching back in the days when celebs would show up in tacky dresses.. remember Cher and some of her crazy outfits  ?? That's not going to happen these days because everyone has a stylist and everyone looks great...yawn 

It also seems like the most deserving actor/actress rarely win..


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_The only thing I know is that NORBIT got a nomination. haha_

 
Oh MAN, you've got to be KIDDING me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Norbit gets a nomination and both The Orphanage and The King of Kong get snubbed? Wow, just wow.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 29, 2008)

I thought _Norbit_ was nominated for a Razzie. There's no way in the world it would/should be nominated for anything else.


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 30, 2008)

Maybe Norbit got nominated for Best in Make-up? Lol.  Makes more sense to me.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 30, 2008)

It actually was nominated for Make Up.


----------

